# How did YOU find Specktra.net?



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

I loovvvee Specktra and have found it to be super useful. I only found specktra.net in february of this year while on Facebook.com
How did everyone else find this site?


----------



## Willa (Jun 5, 2007)

I was looking on a MAC Livejournal, and I asked a girl about some advice and she told me to take a look on specktra, wich I never knew about...

So I googled it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and found the site.

Now, I recommend it to everygirl I know who likes makeup and ask me about advices...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 5, 2007)

One of the shitty, catty myspace make-up forums linked here sometime last summer.  It's been all downhill (spending-wise) since!


----------



## Larkin (Jun 5, 2007)

I found mention of Specktra on MUT and haven't looked back.:woohoo: 

I've learned so much from this site. The women are talented , insightful, uplifting, and so knowledgable on makeup.(!) This is an awesome site.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't remember. I do know that I tell a lot of people about this site.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 5, 2007)

People on another forum used this site as a resource.

It's funny, because I'm not a proponent of MAC at all and this is the only makeup site I really visit, besides retail sites.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 5, 2007)

All I told them was "Take me to your leader" and that's how I ended up here 


Actually, I found it while searching for depotting methods via Yahoo.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 5, 2007)

lol it's been so long i dont remember =p


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 5, 2007)

I heard about it on Livejournal.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 5, 2007)

someone linked this site on another forum so i came on specktra curious as to what it's about lol


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 5, 2007)

Another forum had a thread about eye blends and someone posted a link to Specktra =]


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 5, 2007)

some crappy myspace group. it was linked. 
I never went back to that myspace group again.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2007)

I did a google search for MAC pigment colors and I have been a Specktra addict ever since!


----------



## Hustle~Marsalis (Jun 5, 2007)

I was on the makeup forum of another site asking for recs on how to duplicate this look:





One of the members told me about Specktra, and here I am!


----------



## silverblackened (Jun 6, 2007)

Wikipedia! (Gotta love it.) I wiki-ed MAC, out of curiosity, and there was the link at the bottom of the article.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 6, 2007)

I found it on another forum that I no longer go to.


----------



## macslut (Jun 6, 2007)

I just remember waking in a corn field....apparently "they" had dropped me off.  And there was this little piece of paper beside me that said SPECKTRA so I goo....

oh wait....sorry wrong story.  Oops.  You didn't hear what I just told you.  *looks around suspiciously*

Seriously, I don't remember how I found this board.


----------



## Katura (Jun 6, 2007)

I was playing around on google...searching for "FOTD MAC cosmetics" after frequenting a bunch of myspace groups. I came, I signed up, I saw, and I'm hooked.






I love my specktrettes!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 6, 2007)

I googled 'makeup tutorials' and there it was!


----------



## triccc (Jun 6, 2007)

I googled something as well, but now I don't remember what it was.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 6, 2007)

being the mac fanatic, makeup obsessed person that i am, it came up in numerous google searches along with mua, etc...


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 6, 2007)

Everything MAC-related that I ever Googled led me here!


----------



## eighmii (Jun 6, 2007)

mac_cosmetics LJ.

i dont go there anymore.. just here. =]


----------



## xiahe (Jun 7, 2007)

from the mac_cosmetics & eyeshadowsluts communities on livejournal


----------



## KAIA (Jun 8, 2007)

Through some myspace group.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 8, 2007)

About a year or so ago, I did a google search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for different uses for pigments.  I bookmarked the link, but I did not realize it was Specktra.  (I refer to this link all the time!!)  Then in April 2007, I found it and I was not sure what I stumbled on and then yummy411 confirmed the importance of this site.  I have been hooked every since.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am learning so many make-up tips on here.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 8, 2007)

from my cousin, Nycutie182 !!

thank you kristin!!!!! lol


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2007)

I've been getting more into makeup lately and have been a MAC fan for awhile, and one day I was thinking that there's probably a MAC forum out there.  I'm a member of a Boston terrier forum that I really love, so I thought it would be great to find a forum for MAC.  I googled "MAC forum" and found Specktra, and I'm so glad I did!  This place is such a wonderful resource, and it's filled with great people!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 9, 2007)

I did a search for "how to fix a broken eyeshadow," and VIOLA....love at first site haha!


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I was looking for a depotting tutorial....and here I am!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 28, 2007)

I started posting video tuts on youtube and someone on youtube had messaged me about FOTDs. I had no idea what FOTD stood for an googled it to find out. Face of the Day never came up so I messaged her back and asked her. That's when she told me what it stood for and that there were forums where people would post their makeup looks and stuff. I got all excited and googled FOTD MAC Cosmetics and specktra popped up with a couple others. I joined some other forums but Specktra is the only one that I keep coming back to everyday. I've forgotten what other forums I joined.


----------



## ratoo (Jul 29, 2007)

One word: google


----------



## frocher (Jul 29, 2007)

...


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 30, 2007)

I did a google search for MAC Addicts...seriously!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

from makeupalley


----------



## melliquor (Jul 30, 2007)

I did a google search on Mac


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2007)

Joker's Kick's yellow, orange and swimming cateye tut.


----------



## moondream (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I found Specktra from reading another beauty forum a couple of years ago and lurked around every now and then. I later added it to my 'Favorites' list and soon after I had some major computer problems. In short, I've had my computer back and running for a year now and just recently came across it in the list and just started lurking around again to absorb all sorts of information about new products (gah, I've been so out of the loop lately).


----------



## RoseLee (Jul 31, 2007)

I was looking of some face charts and I found this site


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 2, 2007)

*myspace!!! i'm so gLad cuz i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 2, 2007)

It was one faithful day in January, and I was searching for more info on google about the barbie loves mac collection. And alas, my addiction was born!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 3, 2007)

I found it by googleing 'makeup tutorials'. Also probably heard a bit about it from makeupalley. I love it here though- I have learnt so much more about MU techniques!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 3, 2007)

I was searching on the net for makeup tutorials and stuff and found this site


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was google-ing for a tutorial of how to create a simple smokey eye cuz i was going clubbing and found snowkei's tut.  i slowly started poking around here and, well...i'm on here at least 2 times a day! LOL


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 8, 2007)

i was searching for how to use mac eyeshadows on google and it led me here. once i started looking around i signed up and i come here everyday.


----------



## Odette (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw a picture of faithhopelove24 on another site and they mentioned that she posts here. I have been coming here practically everyday since. Great site!


----------



## pinky_lady (Aug 9, 2007)

basicly my brother got a gorgeous girlfriend who did fab make up and reminded me that before i had a baby i was well into make up,she took me to mac then pointed me in this direction, i havent looked back since- your all so talented and i am addicted to your lots tutorials!- no google included


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 30, 2007)

oh man good question!..i was googling for a "how to" something (dont remember)..i saw the specktra link and up comes a picture of SNOWKEI and it was a tut..after i looked at her tut..i looked all around specktra and looooved what i saw and decided to join and here i am...HOOKED!


----------



## corngrl2 (Aug 30, 2007)

I googled MAC sites looking for info...i have been hooked ever since


----------



## mommymac (Aug 31, 2007)

Someone's Blog had a link to a YouTube Tut on make-up that had a link to Specktra.net and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

I was Googling past MAC color stories and Halloween looks, and Specktra had a decent sized database filled with the former (still doesn't have the latter though, not that I've found.)


----------



## Jot (Aug 31, 2007)

Think i googled make up tutorials or mac or both and ended up here. I joined and then didnt come for a while then stumbled across it again and haven't left since. Not sure what i did with my work days before!


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2007)

I honestly can't remember! It's been a _long _time in internet years.


----------



## Janice (Aug 31, 2007)

I love reading the replies to this thread, and always happy to see it bumped up again. It's fascinating to me how ya'll find the site. Thank you so much for visiting! I really enjoy hosting you here, it's like a MAC social. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I was Googling past MAC color stories and Halloween looks, and Specktra had a decent sized database filled with the former (still doesn't have the latter though, not that I've found.)_

 
We're working closely with Jen AKA MAC_Whore to bring you all the looks from past to present. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They will be located in the Gallery section of the site under MAC Face Charts.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 31, 2007)

i used to go on this website called ym.com (like a teenage message boards site, etc) and I was looking at a topic about makeup and someone said "oh you should go to specktra.net they have a lot of information there"

so I decided to go and i only saw the forum about commonly asked makeup questions (which is closed to new topics) so i got pretty bored and figured "whats the point in having a website if you can't even post anything"

well i revisited some time later and found out that I was just retarded and there was plenty of forums. Sigh...this is now my new favorite website.


----------



## Chastity (Aug 31, 2007)

I honestly don't remember.
It could have been Lj or Myspace.  Who knows?


----------



## SweetnLo (Dec 19, 2007)

Through the Makeup Alley board, love those ladies.


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2007)

through a friend


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

I googled it a while back when I was looking for swatches of stuff.  It popped up and I had it bookmarked so I could check out pigment swatches and compare when I was buying off e-bay.  Then I realized that Specktra also posted release dates for MAC collections, so I started checking the upcoming releases for information.  I finally decided to join, well, because I was bored...and I'm glad I did (I just wish I hadn't waited so long).  This is a great site!!  I love that it's not just dedicated to cosmetics; it's much more multi-dimensional.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 19, 2007)

like 4 years ago when i first got into MAC thanks to livejournal, i saw some people sometimes mentioned specktra and posted links, so i started lurking and eventually i joined


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 19, 2007)

Someone on another forum I'm on mentioned it so I looked out of curiosity and liked it so I joined.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 19, 2007)

my friend showed me this site


----------



## meiming (Dec 19, 2007)

I only found Specktra in September of this year, while googling eye makeup tuts for asian eyes. Of course, good ole google brought be straight to one of snowkei's tuts here on Specktra and I haven't left since!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 19, 2007)

My cousin showed me, I think her username used to be Ginger_Lily. But this was back before the site switched servers, and a lot of posts and inactive accounts were lost. I've been addicted for a long time now...


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 19, 2007)

I think I saw the site name in someone´s sing in another forum


----------



## mommymac (Dec 19, 2007)

I was a regular on a girl's makep-up blog, that linked to a YouTube TUT that linked me here and I have since deleted the other 2.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 19, 2007)

I found the link to Specktra in Eyeshadowsluts' (LJ comm) memories/FAQ, and the first day I saw it I registered!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 19, 2007)

I googled for MAC color stories and swatches and this site was numero uno on the list!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 20, 2007)

Through Livejournal.


----------



## redambition (Dec 20, 2007)

makeupalley - there was a link to which pigments are safe for what use (located on here).

i decided i liked this site, so i stayed.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 20, 2007)

i found it on MUT forum.


----------



## nikki (Dec 20, 2007)

I found it when searching for new collection info on msn.com over ther summer.  I have been a specktra addict since then (I'm mostly a lurker though   )


----------



## COBI (Dec 21, 2007)

A MAC store MA asked me: "Do you specktra?"


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm mostly a natural looking girl [ya, I spend 30 minutes a day applying makeup to look like a Natural beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I wanted to update my look  with smokey eyes good for day and night. Heard about MAC from EDS forum, then I wanted to find out all about MAC, googled it and here we go. Another forum I'll spend too much time on and now that my skincare regime is almost perfect, I'll start spending too much money on makeup I just know it!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 21, 2007)

from Makeupalley


----------



## Evey (Dec 21, 2007)

I was googling freelancing for MAC and specktra popped up and HERE I AM! lol I like it here. I've gotten a lot of really good information from this board. =D


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 22, 2007)

MUT lead me here, I love both!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 22, 2007)

i found specktra on Vampirefreaks.com

in a makeup forum!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

It was mentioned on another makeup forum i'm on.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I asked someone (I forget who) about an easy depotting tutorial and was directed here. Since I've signed up I was mostly a lurker, but the haul-a-days have brought me out of the closet to trading (I have 2 going on right now!) and lots of posting and hunting for the giveaways lol I can honestly say I'm on Specktra more than any other site.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 22, 2007)

After I ordered a pigment, I realized I had no clue what to do with it and what was safe to do with it or not.  So I did a Google search on 'pigment uses' and up came Specktra, and it has been love ever since!


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone linked to one of snowkei's tutorials here and Specktra, and I just stuck around for other great stuff by Specktra members, I guess.


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 22, 2008)

amy04 on Youtube. She was #30 or something most subscribed so I checked out her videos.


----------



## VeganDoll (Jan 27, 2008)

I google imaged "tattooed eyebrows" and it led me to a helpful forum!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 27, 2008)

I Googled MAC makeup forums.


----------



## stacey4415 (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't actually remember!


----------



## Lauudd (Feb 2, 2008)

I found Specktra on a Vogue forum


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 2, 2008)

Referred to by my friend who introduced me to MAC. A place for my obsession for makeup to actually begin and grow quite a bit. Now I've heard about Stila, NARS, MUFE, NYX etc (pretty sheltered here in Canada) so I will start to branch out to trying other makeup things. MAC will always be my major one--<3 pigments and lipsticks, eyeshadows,


----------



## Penn (Feb 3, 2008)

I found it on a car forum and have been hooked/lurking ever since haha...I never would've thought I would find anything to do with make up on that forum but I'm glad I did.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 3, 2008)

STEPHIE!!!! ive watched all your you tube vids and she gave a shout out to specktra. so i googled it and fell in love....this site has totally got me into mac...i found this site late dec...and my bf now feels totally neglected lol


----------



## meandering (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm active on MUA and there are several posts a day linking to color stories here on Specktra. Both are great sites.


----------



## anaibb (Feb 3, 2008)

I followed a link on one of the thousands of beaty blogs I read! I wish I'd found it earlier!


----------



## x-ivy (Feb 3, 2008)

when i first stared wearing make-up last year, i wanted to know everything i coudl before i used it, and what looks i could look forward to getting, so i think i googled make-up tutorials and i've been coming on here ever since


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 3, 2008)

A friend turned me onto it about 3 years ago.  I logged on and it felt like coming home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am, after all, MAC Whore. 

I am so happy to be a part of such a great community full of wonderful people!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

i found specktra through someone's blog


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 27, 2008)

I discovered it via MUT, and for a few years I just browsed through what I could before finally joining in Sep 07.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 27, 2008)

I found Specktra several years ago while on the LUSH forum (I loooove lush bubble bars!!).  I haven't posted on that forum in years (or really visit it) because there was way too much drama.. and I am too laid back for that kind of bs. 

Here, it's easy going and friendly... which I love.  I have been on this forum for a long time and hope it always stays that way!


----------



## snowkei (Feb 28, 2008)

Risser told me this site and she told me there're tones of information about MAC and a lot of beautiful FOTD! and she's right! I love Specktra


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it was through another forum


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 29, 2008)

Googled past MAC colour stories, and ta-da!! My Specktra addiction was born.


----------



## beesgobzz (Nov 15, 2008)

I heard about while watching make-up tutorials on youtube. Really helpful


----------



## Rennah (Nov 16, 2008)

Probably through Google or watching YouTube tutorials.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 16, 2008)

Through vampirefreaks.com


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 17, 2008)

hmm....I think I was looking for info on MAC stuff google (fake products and dazzleglasses/LE colelctions). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I was looking for info on fake MAC products and I got a link right to Specktra. Decided I had to join. Love at first click! <3


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 17, 2008)

googling "eye make up" lol


----------



## Marlo Kitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Googling MAC upcoming launches!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 18, 2008)

googled MAC cosmetics forums!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2008)

I've found Specktra back in 2005 but I was just lurking. I found it again this year through someone's makeup tutorial on YouTube.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 18, 2008)

Through a makeup blog I visit


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah i was just browsing makeup sites and found specktra.. then through xsparkage and the name keeps coming up in other areas of youtube as well.. didn't really join until today so slowly getting myself oriented.. =)


----------



## anita22 (Nov 21, 2008)

From the lovely girls at the Vogue Australia makeup forum


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2008)

I googled "MAC holiday collection 2007" in October last year and found Antiquitease here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this site


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 21, 2008)

Honestly, I jus googled MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M I glad or wot ?? Loooove diz place!!


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 21, 2008)

I was trying to find info about the macpro card and googled. Spektra was one of the links and here i am!


----------



## Korms (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it was via the UK LUSH forum about 3 years ago (although I didn't join Specktra for a while), they used to have a sticky thread about MAC and someone mentioned this forum!


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

I found Specktra when I Googled former MAC makeup collections.


----------



## proudpiscean (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone mentioned spektra on another forum I visit and I forgot about it- then one day while googling MAC pigments I saw the site, visited, and have been hooked since.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't remember. But now, i'm a Specktra addict


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 10, 2008)

*How Did You First Hear About SPECKTRA?*

I heard about it through a co-worker...she (leslie) told me about it and i checked it out and love it?


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: How Did You First Hear About SPECKTRA?*

i just joined today, but i googled "mac addicts" and was led here LOL. i'm in great company.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: How Did You First Hear About SPECKTRA?*

existing thread:

http://specktra.net/f179/how-did-you...tra-net-73420/


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 10, 2008)

I learned about specktra on youtube.  Someone mentioned the site in a youtube video and i decided to check it out.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 10, 2008)

i was lookin for Hello Kitty Collection article and here i am!!! lol


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 10, 2008)

i found it throughh youtube lol how i fell into my obssesion with makeup!


----------



## odie_35 (Jan 21, 2009)

I found it through a youtube subscriber.


----------



## QTpa2T (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw a few MAC "Coming Soon" YouTube videos that credited this site. I never got a chance to browse the site as much as I would like to have, until I saw a video about Hello Kitty for MAC in Oct/Nov. Then I was hooked!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

I would come across people mentioning they saw this or that about MAC on specktra.net on different beauty blogs. So I got really curious to what specktra.net was all about and decided to check it out for myself and the rest is history =]


----------



## couturesista (Jan 21, 2009)

Musings of a Muse Blog


----------



## .Ice (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually heard of this site from the very beginnings. The creator of this site was on mua (I don't see her around anymore). When I asked a question about mac foundations (i think.. can't remember) on mua, she pointed me out to this site. I thought this site was the coolest thing since sliced bread lol. I never joined, but lurked. Then I finally broke down one day and joined, but still lurked. Then recently I decided to become active here.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 21, 2009)

One of my good online friends mentioned this link to me to join this forum since I have an obession with MAC and joined right away! I still love this forum very much!


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 2, 2009)

Somebody mentioned it on another forum I frequent.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 2, 2009)

my friend told me about this site in Apr. '08 and now 41 weeks and 518 posts later i'm still hooked


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 12, 2009)

I found Specktra.net while trying to find swatches of NYX products. I've had the page bookmarked for a while but I recently came back to the page, was intrigued and joined!


----------



## seonmi (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't remember exactly. It was just this past summer. I knew about Temptalia first, then the makeup community on youtube, then specktra, then MUA. Recently, I go on LJ.


----------



## Cosmic_dollxx (Mar 22, 2009)

Through google


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 22, 2009)

I had just broken up with my ex and had googled "MAC cosmetics" to browse some of the stuff online. Then Specktra popped up and I was positively enthralled!


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 22, 2009)

I heard of it through idontknowmomo! Monique was always on it, but I didn't join until I realized you didn't have to be all about MAC do be part of the community!


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I googled Mac Cosmetics to find a site that sells discounted Mac products.


----------



## sundaram (Mar 22, 2009)

google ftw!


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw it mentioned on eyeshadowsluts over on Livejournal.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 23, 2009)

I honestly don't remember. All I remember is that I was so excited that I didn't take the time to look around before I signed up haha


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

by watching too many makeup tutorials on youtube.. on one of them the girl mentioned she gets MAC info from specktra.net... i was like specktra?? i need to go to this site!!


----------



## awomanofthelord (Mar 26, 2009)

*One of my girlfriends told me about this site. I love Makeup its just I don't really wear MAC. But I see how wonderful it looks on people
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Love when my girlies give me a makeover in MAC makeup hehe..
*​


----------



## susannef (Mar 27, 2009)

I was on mua when chelsea (and someone else I assume) left to create specktra. I didnt check it out then because I wasnt into mac back then. It's quite a while ago i think?

Anyhow I started lurking around here in early 2007 and made an account a little while after that.


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

I was goggling regarding the estee lauder warehouse sales and was so psyched to find this site.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 27, 2009)

googling pigment swatches aways took me here...one day I decided to explore!


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 28, 2009)

I was looking for recommendations for some MAC eyeshadows and found this site. It is now an addiction.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 28, 2009)

I was watching a video by makeup by renren on youtube and she mentioned it.


----------



## timarose (May 28, 2009)

youtube!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 28, 2009)

i found it through google back when  i was interested in working at a makeup counter.. i joined and lurked for a good year before i became active though


----------



## User35 (May 29, 2009)

pursebuzz.com


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 3, 2009)

I actually found this Via Makeuptalk forums. I find not a lot of people respond to each other there. Then I migrated here. I like it better.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know if ive responded to this topic yet... but here we go.

I used to be a member of a few popular Myspace Make up groups. I loved them, even posted a couple of fotds. Everyone on there would talk about specktra as a source for their info, of people's makeup for Sepcktra. I tried to nagvigate the site a few times, but got confused and gave up.

Last summer i said to hell with the myspace groups. The girls were just plain old catty and mean. There were always people fighting, and their was clearly an elitism in the group. The "cool kids" could do no wrong, and often jumped down your throat for the slightest thing. I was sick of it. I mean, yea it's the internet, and yes i dont know any of these people, but i'd like to go to a forum where everyone is treated pretty much the same (same level of respect anyway!)  and it isnt always a huge childish catfight. Who wants to share in an atmosphere like that?! Sometimes i see memebers of the groups i was in on Spekctra. For themost part they are very quite.  I think it's the "little fish in a big pond" thing  at work. 

I gave up those groups and decided to try Specktra out again. I found that nagivating the site wasnt as hard as i thought.. I've prety much been hoooked since last summer. I really do love this group. Everyone on here is so sweet and supportive, thats why people come here and spill their guts out! I would never have done that in the other group. 

Any time any one gets out of line, they pretty much get shut down. Hell, it's happened to me! And i respect the mods for it!


----------

